# Motor Work!



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay so last night i took the head off and the Cylinder Cylinder looks good just needs honed . The head doesn't look warped but it didn't look like it was the 3 other times I've taken it off ( all for different reason ) so i am going to go get the head milled flat . then im going to be putting some nice new valve seals from Wiseco with the top end kit . I am also going to put new rings on it also . 

So ill tell you what all im going to do to the old popo . 

-New Rings
-New Valve Seals
-Extend Snorkels 
-Radiator Relocation 
-New 28" Vamp EDL's 
-Repaint A-Arms 
-Repaint Frame
-New Timing Chain
-Mill Head 
-Hone Cylinder


I know that there isn't many popo guys on here ( kinda sucks ) but i love the forum so i keep coming back . We need more popo guys . But can someone try to help me on some of this/give advice . 

some of you may be tired of helping me im sorry bout all of it . 

Ormudboy09


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool....let us know how it goes. Make a how too on it as well if you can.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

ummm okay ill try to not sure how it will go .. since its just about everything wrong ..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok Guys .. does anyone now how to tell if the head of a wheeler is flat . when i bought the wheeler i had the head milled i do not know how much they had milled off but i do know they did it with a belt sander . so no clue on how much they took off . is it safe to get the head milled again or not . i need to know . whats the stock head specs .


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that might change my wife informed me last night and reinformed today that i will be buying a rzr shortly...


----------

